

Which is the most 'evil' tech company? - alok-g
http://polldaddy.com/poll/4989935/?view=results

======
alok-g
Link to the poll itself: <http://polldaddy.com/poll/4989935/>

And the article itself: [http://www.techspot.com/news/43558-weekend-open-
forum-the-mo...](http://www.techspot.com/news/43558-weekend-open-forum-the-
most-evil-tech-company.html)

